# الاستثمار العقاري وطرق حسابه وتحديده



## eng_houssam (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
[FONT=&quot]لقد أصبح عالم الاستثمار العقاري ضرورة حتمية لابد منها ولم يعد من الممكن دخول أي استثمار عقاري أو مشروع ما دون أن تتم دراسة هذا المشروع من الناحية الاقتصادية بشكل دقيق ومفصل واحتواء تقريباً جميع الجوانب الممكنة من أجل هذا الاستثمار وما يرتبط به من أجل تحديد الربح الممكن حصده من هذا الاستثمار أو المشروع لا سيما أن المال بالوقت الراهن وللأسف أصبحت عصب الحياة والمحرك الأساسي لأي مشروع سواء خاص أو عام .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من هذا المنطلق أحببت أن أشاركم بما أعرفه عن الاستثمار العقاري ومشاكله وحلول هذه المشاكل وماإلى هنالك ....
الاستثمار العقاري وطرق حسابه 

أرجو عند نقل الموضوع للمنتديات الأخرى الاحتفاظ بحق ذكر اسمي ولكم جزيل الشكر
[/FONT]


----------



## eng_houssam (23 يوليو 2008)

تم تحديد الملف حيث قمت بإضافة مثال حسابي على مقالتي 
[FONT=&quot]الاستثمار العقاري وطرق حسابه [/FONT]


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني بالمتتدى
مااستغربته حقاً أن حوالي 50 مشاهدة قد تمت للموضوع ولكن ولارد أو تعليق 
هل أسلوب شرحي كان سيئاً لدرجة أن أحد لم يفهم المقصود أم هنالك سبب آخر


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mjarkas (27 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اسأل الله ان يوفقك ويرفع شأنك


----------



## mjarkas (27 يوليو 2008)

*vielen Dank*

sehr geehrter Herr Housam,
ich danke dir für deinen Geben...bald schnell
mit freundlichen Grüssen​


----------



## الكاسر نت (27 يوليو 2008)

شكراعلي هده المواضيع الممتازة


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (28 يوليو 2008)

الي الأمام


----------



## samehgheith (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكراديسى (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arch_mazen (31 يوليو 2008)

للأسف مهندسنا حسام

الرابط لا يعمل
محبتي


----------



## walidkhlil55 (3 أغسطس 2008)

thanks a lot ;it is good subject


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## صابر دياب (10 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الكريم الموضوع رائع جداً وخصوصاً في مرحلة دراسة الجدوى لمشروع الإستثمار العقاري


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

وفقك الله لما يحب و يرضى.
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أغسطس 2008)

نشكرك كل الشكر اخونا الكريم المهندس حسام الدين مكيًة

دراسة مفيدة

وستنفع كل من يعمل في مجال الاستثمارات العقارية فنيا

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## eng_houssam (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني بالمنتدى وآسف عن انقطاعي لفترة بسبب الامتحانات وأنا جاهز إن شاء الله لأي استفسار


----------



## mjarkas (4 سبتمبر 2008)

Gott schützt Sie


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الطيب وننتظر المزيد منك ورمضان كريم


----------



## نورالبغداديه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراعلي هده المواضيع الممتازة*​


----------



## foratfaris (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عقاري متمكن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي رفعت الملف مرة أخرى بالمرفقات ارجو الاستفادة


----------



## foratfaris (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب جميل و شرح وافي جدا مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## elgawy10 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## arch_hamada (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## fact_book (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك ارجوك اريد ان اتعمق اكتر واكثر فى هذا المجال نرجوا منك المزيد والتوضيح
والله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (24 نوفمبر 2008)

fact_book قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ارجوك اريد ان اتعمق اكتر واكثر فى هذا المجال نرجوا منك المزيد والتوضيح
> والله يزيدك من علمه


حسناً أخوي ولكن الرجاء الانتظار بعض الوقت لانشغالي الشديد
ايضاً حدد لي ماذا تريد بالضبط ان تعرف اكثر لكي استطيع ان احصر الأمر اكثر


----------



## samarthome (28 نوفمبر 2008)

كتب الله لكم أجزل العطاء في الدنيا والاخرة 
تحياتي


----------



## samipro (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور ياطيب وبارك الله بك


----------



## eng.ziad (10 يناير 2009)

اسأل الله ان يوفقك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (10 يناير 2009)

*الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (12 يناير 2009)

شيء جميل ومدروس


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 فبراير 2009)

very thankssssssssss


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا علي هذا الجهد


----------



## نايف3000 (24 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## مهندس فيلسوف (2 مارس 2009)

المهندس حسام بالتوفيق


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engmohamad (13 مارس 2009)

ممتاز ورائع جهد مشكور


----------



## عادل الفيصل (19 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## labeeb (12 يونيو 2009)

موضوع هام فعلا 
وقليل من يدركه ويدرك اهميته 
اشكرك غاية الشكر ..وننتظر امثلةاخرى لتترسخ المعلومات 
وعلى مهلك نحن متابعين ...


----------



## almahari (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا الله خيراً


----------



## wal_dab (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك مجهود رائع واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## nta3i (16 يونيو 2009)

*اسأل الله ان يوفقك ويرفع شأنك*


----------



## aassaker (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع هام فعلا 
وقليل من يدركه ويدرك اهميته 
اشكرك غاية الشكر ..وننتظر امثلةاخرى لتترسخ المعلومات 
وعلى مهلك نحن متابعين ...


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

لم اجد الملف رجو اعاده الرفع وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mirooocat (23 يونيو 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_houssam (23 يونيو 2009)

gadag قال:


> لم اجد الملف رجو اعاده الرفع وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



أخي الكريم تجد في توقيعي بالاسفل موقعي الخاص وبامكانك ان تحمل الملف من موقعي


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس تخطيط 3 (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## االراعي (31 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خير وزوجت بكرا ان شاء الله بالجنه


----------



## ahbatrek (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الكبير فى عرض و تقديم هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير موضوع ممتاز


----------



## sherifa (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thnx


----------



## خالد قدورة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ حسام على مساهمتك القيمة


----------



## صباح الانوار (21 يناير 2010)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الأساسي في إدارة المشاريع تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## عمر العامري (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المغربى (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالددفع الله (19 سبتمبر 2010)

والله مشاركة قيمة والموضوع فى العالم المتجدد الاحتياجات


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله عليك يا هندسه


----------



## gharib belal (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع*​


----------



## بن دحمان (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عصمت حسنى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kembel67 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير موضوع ممتاز


----------



## abeir hassan (10 فبراير 2011)

لك الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## saidelsayedab (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## املاك (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ويرزقك الجنه


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (21 فبراير 2011)

ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## Jamal (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tamereng78 (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## tamereng78 (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## adelzein (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود مع أنى لم أفهم شىء

ههههههههه شكرا مره أخرى


----------



## pilot_789 (21 أغسطس 2011)

shokran ya hossam basha


----------



## جاري الهوامل (23 أغسطس 2011)

لفته رائعة جدا والله انت تستاهل كل خير وياريت مزيد من هالافكار الحلوة لان نحن فعلا بحاجة للثقافة الاستثمارية


----------



## محمد السواكنى (28 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tamerdawood (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## فراس الحبال (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابوعمر11 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جاي التحميل ....................


----------



## mohamed_raouf (27 فبراير 2012)

*اسأل الله ان يوفقك ويرفع شأنك*

جزاك الله خيرا 

http://www.mrama.net/​


----------



## albosily (28 فبراير 2012)

اولا اشكرك على جهدك والحقيقة من الجميل ان نرى نتائج بعض الاعضاء الذاتية في الكتابة..

ثانيا يبدو لي ان الموضوع مخصص لناس معيين ممن يقومون على تقييم وتثمين العقار او يعمل كمستشار عقاري وليس للجميع حيث ان الموضوع حاجة الى المزيد من الشرح والتفصيل اذا رغبت ان يستفيد منه الجميع.


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (25 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ashraff (25 يوليو 2012)

thank you go forward


----------



## ashraff (25 يوليو 2012)

جهد جبار يستحق الاحترام


----------



## محمد السواكنى (30 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر دوما للامام


----------



## معمر السمومي (30 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## القيصر العربى (30 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

